# Removing Holding Africans



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I made quite a few hiding spots with rocks in my tanks, any tips on how I can net out my holding malawis without tearing everything apart? Also as a side question, do mbunas use caves just as much when they are fully grown?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

GOOD LUCK Is all i can Say.

I had a electric Yellow Holding, I had to strip the tank to get her.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before, but constant exposure to nets during feeding time can make it easier to catch those elusive mouthbrooders. It certainly worked for me when I was breeding a wide variety of cichlids from Lake Malawi.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

if you have too many caves it can be very hard. but really it is a skill. you will get better at it over time. I setup my tanks so I can remove a few rocks and get them to come out of any other cave.


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

I normally get my holding females out after the lights go out. I will wait maybe a half hour or an hour, turn on the lights again and they're really easy to catch.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

gotta try that.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, I will definitely try the nighttime fishing and keep a net in the tank during feeding times. I am looking to add some red and vivid blue into the tank, I wanted to get red zebras but I really don't want hybrids, I was planning to either get a few red empresses and a few hap ahli, any suggestions? Current stock is albino socolofi, yellow labs, yellow tail acei, maingano, single taiwan reef, a few cyps I need to sell (breeding trio if anyone is interested they are "blue flash" http://www.fmueller.com/home/aquaristic/240g/fish/cyprichromis/ )

Will there be any conflict with the new additions?


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i saw on you tube:
cut a 2 liter bottle depending on the size of your fish
invert the cut portion enlarge the opening depending again on the size of your fish. put some bite inside.
turn the aquarium light off
wait until the fish enter to bottle.

once inside you could remove the bottle.
do not wait too long it might stress the fish.

enjoy

dp


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Dont think that's gonna work considering that I have 30+ fish in there. Maybe I might go for a more overcrowded tank and have less rocks? I've seen setups where the fish look really happy even though there aren't many caves. 



 there really aren't many caves, just some arches and such. Might give it a try, and if it doesnt work too well I will just put the rocks back. If it does work alright without the caves then I can get the holding females out more easily, can also sell my clown loaches as I would prefer to have synodontis cats instead. Maybe a revamp of my 90 gal during my winter break or something  Also plan to get a dual tier setup for breeding purposes, any ideas on what to keep in a 20-25 gallon grow-out tank for malawis, to keep the tank cycle and such?


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Philip, yes you can overcrowd these guys and they will be more than happy...it's how they are in the wild apparently. As for rocks..I use three rocks in each pile two side by side witha few inches of space and a top flat rock...they will run underneath it but a net on each side when fishing makes things easy I've tried the night fishing before redisgning my tank decor, I wasn't so successful. Try quick right to left movements with the net as well, seems to confuse them and make it easier to net them. Hope you have luck.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

If I really want to catch a fish without moving too many rocks I drain the tank about 90%, wait an hour and then catch what I want.


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Darkside said:


> If I really want to catch a fish without moving too many rocks I drain the tank about 90%, wait an hour and then catch what I want.


A 90 percent water change may be stressful for your fish, I would avoid removing that much water in one shot. But, I bet that would definitely make it easier if you were desperate.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

zjafry said:


> A 90 percent water change may be stressful for your fish, I would avoid removing that much water in one shot. But, I bet that would definitely make it easier if you were desperate.


I routinely do 80% WCs on my Tropheus tank. Its practically the only way to keep the nitrates at a reasonable level. Most people who overcrowd end up doing large WCs because of built up toxins. As long as the water going into the tank is similar in chemistry to the water leaving it there should be no problems.


----------



## zjafry (Feb 12, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I routinely do 80% WCs on my Tropheus tank. Its practically the only way to keep the nitrates at a reasonable level. Most people who overcrowd end up doing large WCs because of built up toxins. As long as the water going into the tank is similar in chemistry to the water leaving it there should be no problems.


Learn new things all the time, thanks for the info.


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

As was mentioned. Bet way to net holding females is when the lights are out. You'd be surprised at how much easier it is.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Love the tank... I think i might start crowding my 55...


----------

